# Index Plates – Identification?



## bcall2043

I adopted a set of 4 “orphan” index plates to use as patterns to make some plates to fit two index heads that have come to me without any or without a complete set of plates. I got the “orphan” plates home and the hole patterns seem to be different than what appears to be the norm for index heads that I have located pattern information for. I have been told one of my heads that came with only one plate is a B&S but I have not been able to confirm this. The other is a Kikken Super Spacer that came without the indexing plate option. I would like to try and make the plates and other parts for it as a project. Below is a photo of the "orphan" plates with information about them and the hole pattern information about the plates that normally come with the typical 40:1 worm ratio index heads I have researched on line. This disk hole pattern information is from on-line forums or in the case of the Kikken and B&S from online manuals.

*The plate hole pattern information I have located for various index heads is as follows:*

*B&S – from online manual (for newer style head):*



*Kikken from online manual:*



*Cincinnati heads appear to come standard with a two sided plate, hole patterns as follows.*
          Side one: 24, 25, 28, 30, 34, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43
          Side two: 46, 47, 49, 51, 53, 54, 57, 58, 59, 62, 66
*
Ellis heads come standard with three plates, hole patterns as follows:*
          Plate one: 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20
          Plate two: 21, 23, 27, 29, 31, 33
          Plate three: 37, 39, 41, 43, 47, 49

Below is a photo of the “orphan” index plates that followed me home this last week. The upper left one is turned over to show hub on one side. The plate dimensional info is below the photo. The disk hole pattern information follows that. The dimensions were taken roughly with a scale and a vernier dial caliper. Some of the dimensions seem to indicate that the set might have been for something metric.



*Plate Dimensions:*
          Outside diameter – 6.75 inches
          Disk thickness - .316 inches
          Bore size – 1.770 inches
          Hub diameter – 2.786 inches
          Hub projection - .162 inches
          Mounting bolt info – four holes on a 2.44 inch bolt circle, .241 inch diameter

*Hole patterns:*
          Disk I – 23, 37, 47, 59, 67, 73, 83, 97
          Disk II – 19, 29, 43, 49, 65, 72, 77, 91
          Disk III – 17, 31, 41, 53, 61, 71, 79, 89
          Disk IV – 22, 28, 32, 1

There is no manufacturer’s markings on the “orphan” plates.

*The first of three questions is: *Does anyone have any idea what a set of four index plates with hole patterns likes these would typically be used for?

I still plan to use them to make plates assuming that is a good way to go. Any thoughts on that approach? 

If any of the needed patterns are not on the "orphan" plates then I assume using the worm drive and degree scale on the index head will be close enought. Any thoughts on using the index head to create any patterns not on the plates?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson

Those are brake rotors off a Harley silly, now bring them over to my shop & drop them off


----------



## bcall2043

Charley Davidson said:


> Those are brake rotors off a Harley silly, now bring them over to my shop & drop them off



Wayne already tried that one on me.:rofl:

I did notice that they kind of resembled the sprocket you replaced on your bike, toothless.)

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

